# Muhle Glashutte Rasmus 1000 Orange



## Azazello (May 3, 2017)

Just showing it off on its pristine bracelet. Pictures here:


http://imgur.com/wicYx


I can't stop with the German watches. This is my first MG, but I'm kind of interested in the Seebatallion.

Ok, that's all. Just loving this big boy.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks v nice and well made!!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Such a fun color! Enjoy!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Good to see one thats been worn well!...its made me realise i should wear mine more!! all the best Dave


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Azazello said:


> Just showing it off on its pristine bracelet. Pictures here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wicYx
> ...


I like it, very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

